# Eastern Slash 5/7 whats up with these?



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Kinda ugly, obsolete suspension(?) but I'm intrigued. Is there any info out there on these? I generally like eastern's products.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Single pivots are obsolete? Not quite....

It looks to me like one of those Taiwan deals that some mega manufacturer makes and sells off to be re branded by a bunch of different companies.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

dowst said:


> Single pivots are obsolete? Not quite....
> 
> It looks to me like one of those Taiwan deals that some mega manufacturer makes and sells off to be re branded by a bunch of different companies.


I didn't mean that single pivots are obsolete just that ellsworth isn't using this design anymore.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

So what makes them 5" and what makes them 7"? I kinda like the frame due to the simple tubes, no fancy curved, square stuff. I am looking for a cheap 7" frame.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I would have to guess the shock stroke is where the difference in travel comes from.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It looks a lot like AtomLab's new 5" travel slopestyle bike.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

They've gotta do something with that swingarm. It looks like it was built in someone's garage. Probably rides really well but it isn't too attractive.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

The Final production Atomlab's are going to be smoothed out. It rides so freakin amazing.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm kinda in slash to. 
Slash or Br would be one of my bikes if i can afford two heavy (3 total allready).
I would be my urban fr bike, and i would take it on local spots.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

RYAN E said:


> The Final production Atomlab's are going to be smoothed out. It rides so freakin amazing.


Great! I can't wait to see it. I hope it comes in at $1k or under...


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Yesterday I just saw a kid out at _____ going BIG on the 5" air slash. Like 20' to Transition.


----------



## Urbaniste (Feb 5, 2008)

I rode my buddy's earlier this summer, and was so impressed that when he later offered to trade for it, I took it. It's an 07 7" Air. 

It's not the prettiest, but it's a lot better looking in person. It may be a single pivot, but it's Ellsworth's swingarm, it's assembled from cast and machined pieces, it's very stout. The down tube has a blistered formed section where the main pivot bearing goes through almost the center of the tubing, the head junction has lateral triangular cutout gussets, a VERY thick top gusset, and a 7 inch long throat gusset, and it also has an extra weld behind the lateral gussets.

As for the swingarm's appearance, I can guarantee you they won't be doing anything about it, as it's under license from Ellsworth, and altering it in any way would probably land them an infringement suit. Dowst, who said it looked like a Taiwanese mass market frame would be right, if you just look at pics on the interwebs. But you can't easily see the subtleties that make it a nice frame. It wasn't until I got up close to see the quality that it has. If you still don't believe it, buy one and look closely below the shock mount, Eastern qualifies it for their lifetime frame upgrade program. Ride it, get over the way it looks and you'll realize it rides how a SS bike should; with the low standover, snappy handling and simple frame design of a DJ HT, without frills. For crissakes, it's a 7 inch travel FS bike that manuals, easily. 

If you're still not convinced it's worth having, think of it this way; It's the back half of an Ellsworth single pivot frame, with the front half of an Eastern, one of the most respected BMX companies around.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

its a solid frame that can be found dirt cheap... my neighbor grom buddy is running one with the 7 Air with a boxxer up front and a 24 in the rear and he's slaying with it.

I will it is flexy though.


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

LoozinSkin said:


> its a solid frame that can be found dirt cheap... my neighbor grom buddy is running one with the 7 Air with a boxxer up front and a 24 in the rear and he's slaying with it.


where can I get one? I have been looking for a cheap frame to hammer on but missed the jenson deal.


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

i own a slash 7" coil bike (Jenson USA .com) and here are my upgrades to make her ride like a dream.

fork: BoXXer Race
RS spring: obtanium coil
pedals: 50/50 flats.

remember, this is upgrades only


anyways, if u get these upgrades, u'll ride urban and DH better than ever.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

my best friend here rides one pretty hard, but it's the shorter travel version. I heard somewhere the only diff between them is the shock, and sometimes the wheel might bottom out to the seat tube. My friend has not experienced this though, and loves the build...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> Single pivots are obsolete? Not quite....
> 
> .


hopefully


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jhazard said:


> my best friend here rides one pretty hard, but it's the shorter travel version. I heard somewhere the only diff between them is the shock, and sometimes the wheel might bottom out to the seat tube. My friend has not experienced this though, and loves the build...


prettypic


----------

